# Double Elimination Bracket Tournaments!



## White KB (Oct 4, 2021)

Sign up here to join the October 2021 Double Elimination Bracket Tournament for *4x4*! I will try to keep the competitor list updated on this thread!
Basically, just sign up at the link and you'll be entered! (Please note that, since this is meant to be a relatively small tournament, you can't enter after midnight.)
(12:00 AM CT, October 5th, 2021)

If you didn't get in, don't worry, because I'm planning on posting more on this thread. Stay tuned for updates! I'll post more on how competing will work tomorrow!

Competitor List:
@White KB
@TheEpicCuber (TheEpicCuber33)
@TheCubingCuber347 (Platypus Cuber)


----------



## White KB (Oct 5, 2021)

OK, we need two more competitors if this is going to work. Registration should still work, just so the competitor list is filled.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2021)

White KB said:


> OK, we need two more competitors if this is going to work. Registration should still work, just so the competitor list is filled.


I'd like to but I'm really slow so there's probably not anyone I could compete with. (Sub-1:18)


----------



## Garf (Oct 5, 2021)

Signed up


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 5, 2021)

If you have trouble with competitor numbers, lmk


TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I'd like to but I'm really slow so there's probably not anyone I could compete with. (Sub-1:18)


I’m pretty slow too (and time is a little inconvenient for me) but I can make it lol

Wait, I’m being an idiot - is that the time it closes? How does this work?


----------



## White KB (Oct 5, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I'd like to but I'm really slow so there's probably not anyone I could compete with. (Sub-1:18)


Don't worry! I average around 1:15.
Also, competing is super simple: If you've moved into a match, just post your time (one solve) and which match it's for. Then, I'll update the results and you'll move on depending on whether you've won or lost! A nice thing about its being a double-elimination tournament is that you get to compete at least twice, so even if you lose once, you can still win overall.


----------



## White KB (Oct 5, 2021)

Just one (or two) more!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 5, 2021)

Shoined. (PlatypusCuber)


----------



## Garf (Oct 6, 2021)

What? When did the tournament start, and why did I not get to compete???


----------



## White KB (Oct 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> What? When did the tournament start, and why did I not get to compete???


The tournament hasn't started yet, and that's probably why you're having difficulties. You're still on the competitor list.
Actually, I think I'll start the competition now, just so that it starts at some point; that should fix your problems.


----------



## White KB (Oct 6, 2021)

Tournament started. Check the link to see who you're up against!


----------



## Garf (Oct 6, 2021)

how does competing work?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 6, 2021)

~visible confusion~


----------



## White KB (Oct 6, 2021)

To compete, all you have to do is do a solve on 4x4. Then, post your time on this thread and I'll update it. I would change it so you could enter it into the bracket, but it wouldn't let me change the settings... Next time, I'll change it so you can enter the times directly into the bracket.


----------



## Garf (Oct 6, 2021)

How about a video? For example, I could say I got a sub 15 solve, and you would post it.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Oct 6, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> How about a video? For example, I could say I got a sub 15 solve, and you would post it.


Based on a trust system rn since it’s all known people ig
If you really want proof of legitimacy you could do it (or just for fun)?


----------



## Garf (Oct 6, 2021)

Alright, I did a solved a random scramble and got a 47. Here's the video for proof.




__





Screencastify







watch.screencastify.com




Edit: I had a witness in the background.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 7, 2021)

1:14.34

L' R2 B F' D2 Fw2 F U2 Fw2 R2 F2 U2 B Rw' F' L2 U' Fw Rw B' Fw2 U' L' Rw' F2 L2 B2 Uw' Rw D Uw2 U2 B F2 Rw' D R2 D Uw L R B2 Uw Rw' U Fw

Could have been better but my sister was yelling at me the whole time. lol. Cubing is such a waste of time amiright


----------



## Garf (Oct 7, 2021)

Wait, if you had a distraction, you get a resolve! Or is that not how it works.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 7, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait, if you had a distraction, you get a resolve! Or is that not how it works.


No it's fine, I'd have to break my PB by 8 seconds to beat you anyway. (I've only gotten two sub-1's before)


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 7, 2021)

You guys make meh feel smol... Good job though!


----------



## Garf (Oct 7, 2021)

Well, you go against White TB if I win.


----------



## Garf (Oct 7, 2021)

Well, got a 50. Here's the solve:




__





Screencastify







watch.screencastify.com


----------



## BraydenAdamsSolves (Oct 7, 2021)

Are you gonna do another one of these, because I'll definitely join.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 8, 2021)

Sorry for the late post I've been busy working all day. My arms were sore so I didn't feel like doing any warm up solve and this was the first plastic toy I played with today. Still a decent time even if F2L was horrible.

1:15.29









CubeDesk


CubeDesk is an advanced Rubik's Cube timer that offers 1v1, alg trainer, leaderboards, mini-games, and more.




app.cubedesk.io


----------



## White KB (Oct 12, 2021)

And @TheEpicCuber wins the first tournament (in 4x4) with a 52-second average against @White KB's 72-second average!
Congratulations to all three competitors! Check out the results here if you missed the tournament!

If you want to join the new 3x3 bracket, join here. The tournament starts at midnight on Tuesday, October 12, 2021 at 11:59 PM, but you should be able to enter after then. We need at least three people to enter.

Rules are just like normal, except for the final bracket: Instead of doing one solve for the final bracket, if you make it you do an average of 5.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------

